# Satins + inbreeding



## SephysManda (Dec 9, 2010)

Are Mice like Cavies in that when you breed a Standard to a Satin you get 50% Standard and 50% Satin?

How long can you breed mice together before you have to add a new bloodline?


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

No, they're not.

If you do it correctly and carefully, you can inbreed indefinitely. There are mice who've been inbred (brother X sister pairings and nothing else) for hundreds or thousands of generations (since the first half of the 1900s) all over the world in laboratories, and many show strains have been inbred for decades.


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

satin is recessive, so a satin bred to a standard coat will generally give you no satins (unless the standard coat is carrying satin).


----------



## Roland (Aug 17, 2009)

Inbreeding - Line Breeding -Outcrossing:

What is Inbreeding and what is it usefull for?
What is Inbreeding Depression ?
How could the laboratory inbred mouse strains develop nevertheless?
What is hybrid vigour (Heterosis effect) ?
What is Outcrossing ?
What is Line breeding ?
What has to be done if you want to use line breeding for your mousery ?

You can download answers to these questions as a pdf file here:
http://www.repage7.de/member/drofi/archives2010.html
and scroll down to 2010-10-22

Kind regards, Roland
Chilloutarea Mousery - Tricolor , Splashed , Merle , Recessive Red


----------



## george (Aug 24, 2010)

just read through that rolland. very interesting. some great info there


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Ummm... satin is recessive in cavies too... so if you bred a standard to a satin, all the babies would be standard and carry satin.


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

WillowDragon said:


> Ummm... satin is recessive in cavies too... so if you bred a standard to a satin, all the babies would be standard and carry satin.


I did not know that! Interesting!


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Yup... satin in cavies is a bit more risky too, as it is linked to OD. They don't generally live as long, though some lines by dedicated breeders have proven to be healthier in recent years.

Because of this, I believe it is actually a rule by cavy councils in some europian countries that you are not allowed to breed satin x satin.

W xx


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

I thought they were recessive too.....but I wasn't sure so I didn't want to correct it...lol I wasn't aware of there being health problems associated with it...never saw anything about it on any cavy association/breeder sites in the US


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

I looked into it hugely, as I own a satin guinea pig and wasn't made aware of the risks before i purchased him, which frankly sucks.
I am undecided as to whether I will be breeding with him though, even though he is quite the gorgeous SOB! LMAO


----------

